# Hydration Pack



## Laps (6 Jan 2005)

Hi all!

Sorry to ask about something that probably has 1001 threads on, but I don't have much time to ask.  In preparation for a possible deployement to somewhere warm (starts with an "S", it's close to India and just got flooded), I am in a hurry to find a good hydration pack.  

I own a large CamelBack BFM, but would like something smaller (1-2L) that is quite comfy to wear and that doesn't get too in the way.  It must be easy and fast to purchase as I don't have much time to shop around and order form the Net (or it would need fast shipping!!!!!!)

Thanks to all for your time!!!

Laps


----------



## Laps (6 Jan 2005)

Oh, BTW, if you know of anywhere around Edmonton, that would help...


----------



## PteCamp (6 Jan 2005)

A good place to check is sporting good stores, like sports check if you have one near by, they sell them in smaller packs.

-KaT


----------



## chrisf (6 Jan 2005)

I've got the 3 litre thermo back in olive drab... it's extremely comfortable, once it's adjusted right it doesn't shift at all, yet the straps quite flat, making it easy to wear under webbing, and the 3 litre capacity is nice because while you don't have to fill it all the way if you only want 1 or 2 litres, it's still nice to have the ability to carry the whole 3 litres from time to time. It also fits into my backpack which claims to have room for the 2L camelback.

[Edit: Thought of this after posting... one design flaw that I can think of in the thermo back is that it's a bit long... but that's only an issue of you're short... should fit an average or taller person... fits me fine, and I fall into the average range.]


----------



## PViddy (6 Jan 2005)

If your not already deployed.  Justt check out your local bike shop, if you need itt now buy a camelbak classic.  They are relatively inexspensive, hold 2 litres, pretty bomb proof (now, this is a military forum so don't take that last one to literally  8) ) and are stream lined to the back.

If you have time Camelbak makes OD and camo versions that you can special order.  Good luck and Godspeed.

regards

PV


----------



## Big Foot (6 Jan 2005)

www.cpgear.com would generally be a god resource, you can get both CADPAT and OD bags to hold your cambelback bladders in.


----------



## Fusaki (6 Jan 2005)

> I've got the 3 litre thermo back in olive drab... it's extremely comfortable, once it's adjusted right it doesn't shift at all, yet the straps quite flat, making it easy to wear under webbing, and the 3 litre capacity is nice because while you don't have to fill it all the way if you only want 1 or 2 litres, it's still nice to have the ability to carry the whole 3 litres from time to time. It also fits into my backpack which claims to have room for the 2L camelback.



Agreed. The 3L Thermobak is one of the most popular Camelbaks, and for good reason. Its simple and reliable. No fancy pockets, bells or whistles. Just a solidly built resovoir and tube, in a comfortable bag and harness. See if you can get the newest model, which comes with the bite valve cover. The "Thermobak" is designed to work like a thermos and keep your water cool in the summer or in liquid state during the winter. It does this pretty well, IMHO. When you drink out of it during the summer, the first sip is noticably warm because the very end of the drinking tube isn't insulated. But everything after that is nice and cool. The benefits of having a Thermobak over a non-insulated model become very obvious.


----------



## chrisf (6 Jan 2005)

The latest model of the thermo-back is what I've got... the flip cover is great... only downside is that you've got to use your hand to open it... of course, you'd be negating it's value anyway if you were to open it with your mouth... of course, if you're in conditions that aren't overly muddy or dusty, you can just leave the flip cover open and as the bite valve as per a normal camelback.

To Big Foot... have you ever actually *used* the Canadian peacekeeper hydration packs? I'll be honest... I haven't... the only thing I've ever done is try on somone elses (The original model, "#1" no idea what-so-ever what the #2 is like), but just from that, I can tell you that my camel back is far more comfortable and stable, and costs only slightly more.


----------



## Laps (7 Jan 2005)

Thanks all for the replies.  I looked around and I saw one from CamelBack called "stealth"; it is suposed to be low profile and kinda wrap around your back, so you can dit and wear it under a tacvest or likes.  I will probably wear it in vehicles in in the chopper, so this is the type of bag I need, in an other hand, does the ThermoBak work well in vehicles (hatch and tight spaces) and would it fit well under a tacvest?

As for the protective cap, I wished I had for my BFM in Bosnia; the mouthpiece would get pretty dirty lying around, and it's not too interesting to drink out of it...  

Anyway, once again, thanks for your help.  I should find out tomorrow whether it's a go or not.


----------



## chrisf (7 Jan 2005)

Laps said:
			
		

> Thanks all for the replies.   I looked around and I saw one from CamelBack called "stealth"; it is suposed to be low profile and kinda wrap around your back, so you can dit and wear it under a tacvest or likes.   I will probably wear it in vehicles in in the chopper, so this is the type of bag I need, in an other hand, does the ThermoBak work well in vehicles (hatch and tight spaces) and would it fit well under a tacvest?



I still don't have a tac-vest, so I'll get back to you on that one... though I wear it under webbing quite comfortably... the straps aren't padded, they're flat cordura strap, so I'd imagine it would fit under a tac vest pretty well...

As far as hopping in and out of vehicles, if you're wearing it over your vest, the handle in the middle might become irritating fast, but it's not structural, or even very useful (I don't see much of a use for it anyway) so you could probably cut it off...


----------



## Fusaki (7 Jan 2005)

I've found my Thermobak to be quite comfortable while worn with a TV. I usually wear it on the outside, and then run the sternum strap through the inside. That might not sound like it makes sense, but give'er a try and you'll see what I mean. It sits pretty flat against your back, especially with the sternum strap. If you were really concerned you could do up the waist belt too, but I never bothered with that. I've worn my camelbak in the crew compartment of a griffon with no complaints and I've never had a problem in any vehicle for that matter.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (7 Jan 2005)

On my last Gulf deployment, I wore a Camelbak Thermobak 3L (it was issued to me) under my flying vest while airborne.   I put it in the freezer for about an hour before Flying Stations and found it fairly comfortable (just don't fill it too full or you won't be able to strap in properly) and had enough water for a 2.5 hr mission. the coldness on my back was really nice in an otherwise 55 degree Celcius aircraft. The bite valve could be a bit of a hygiene issue in an environment where there is lots of dust and nasty things living in the dust.

Of course, to my knowledge, no Operational Airworthiness has ever been done on the camelbak, so I took my chances a bit, too.

Good luck.   BTW are your rides going by air, or by sea?

Cheers.


----------



## Laps (7 Jan 2005)

SeaKingTacco,

Thanks, I was wondering how she was to fly with.  I'll order one of them from Calgary today, and ask the guy to courrier it ASAP.  

As for the rides, if it's a go, they will be Antonoved out there.  Hopefully, it won't crash and we won't lose precious Grifffons   At this time everything is just a big staff check, but if it's a go, it's gonna be a fast one.


----------



## BKells (7 Jan 2005)

I've got a question about rucksacks and hydration systems... is a heavy rucksack likely to pop a camelbak during a march? That's my biggest worry before I buy one.


----------



## Kal (7 Jan 2005)

BKells, just throw it in the top pouch of your ruck and you're good to go.  If you don't want to do that though, don't fill the bladder to full capacity to allow for the pressure from the ruck.  Personally, I would rather have it in the ruck though, since it allows the frame to fit closer to you're back.


----------



## chrisf (8 Jan 2005)

Regarding rucks... I found with my camelbak that if placed in the top pouch, if it wasn't unbalanced to begin with, as I drank water from it, it would become unbalanced... I just hung mine from the back of the ruck, I lifted the top flap of the ruck, hung the camelbak around the body of the ruck with the shoulder straps, and ran the sternum strap of the camelbak under the back pad of the ruck... perfectly balanced, and didn't shift at all.


----------



## Kal (8 Jan 2005)

Good call Sig Op, to be honest, I never thought of doing that, (well, I guess if I did, I would have mentioned it before)  since if you needed to dump your ruck, taking your water would be much faster and easier.


----------



## chrisf (8 Jan 2005)

Actually, it would probably be faster to take it out of the top pouch then remove it from the way I mentioned... the other option is to put the camelbak over the top flap of the ruck instead of under, much faster to move, more likely to shift.


----------



## Fusaki (8 Jan 2005)

I just run the shoulder straps on my camelback between the lid and the bag on the pouches on either side of my 82 Pattern ruck. I also do up the camelbak's sternum strap round the top of the ruck so it doesn't shift around. Its quick, easy, and it makes your rucksack "wear" the camelback in the same position it would be in if you were wearing it yourself.

When I get back to Pet I'll snap a few photos of my ruck. There have been a few questions around here that I've overcome, but can't explain without photos.


----------



## Kal (9 Jan 2005)

Sorry, Sig, didn't read over your post carefully enough. I thought you meant carry it on the outside the first time.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## nawk (9 Jan 2005)

Now that good old Canadian winter is upon us, I was wondering if anybody has any tips for preventing the water in your Camelbak from freezing.


----------



## gt102 (9 Jan 2005)

I have never had a problem with it freezing as long as its kept in its pack. The only freezing problem I have had is with the water in the tube to your mouth, but that can be prevented by shelling out the money for the thermal covers


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> I have never had a problem with it freezing as long as its kept in its pack. The only freezing problem I have had is with the water in the tube to your mouth, but that can be prevented by shelling out the money for the thermal covers



If you were here in Winnipeg, yours would freeze too.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jan 2005)

nawk said:
			
		

> Now that good old Canadian winter is upon us, I was wondering if anybody has any tips for preventing the water in your Camelbak from freezing.



Make it a 60/40 mix with vodka! :blotto:


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Make it a 60/40 mix with vodka! :blotto:



might taste good........not sure if it would go over well though !

How about adding salt ? It might taste a little odd..........


----------



## gt102 (9 Jan 2005)

Maybe carry some of the heat pads around, use one every hour or so to keep the water warm


----------



## Blackhorse7 (9 Jan 2005)

I know drinking hot water is a little too close to drinking p*ss, but fill it with hot water, and then if practical, wear it under your parka.  You can route the tube up to the flap just near your jacket.  Or, if you find it uncomfortable to wear it under your jacket, buy one of Camlebak's Unbottles, and rig it up for a sling carry, or carry it in an inside pocket.

I even saw a guy one time who had a tube extender kit that ran the tube down his sleeve.


----------



## PViddy (9 Jan 2005)

Hey guys.

This may be what your looking for.  A wonderful new product that i came across for a customer the other day.  Hope this helps.

http://www.camelbak.com/rec/cb_prod.cfm?catid=6&product_id=38

Regards

PV


----------



## BKells (10 Jan 2005)

Blackhorse97, wouldn't running the tube down your sleeve negate the hands-free functionality of the camelbak? This is the main reason most people buy it in the first place, so they can suck it back any time they want.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (10 Jan 2005)

In a way, but his bigger concern was the tube freezing.  All he had to do to take a sip was raise his hand to his mouth, where he had the end clipped.  It was a trade off i guess.


----------



## chrisf (10 Jan 2005)

BKells said:
			
		

> Blackhorse97, wouldn't running the tube down your sleeve negate the hands-free functionality of the camelbak? This is the main reason most people buy it in the first place, so they can suck it back any time they want.



It would stil be far easier then opening a canteen pouch, removing the canteen, opening the canteen, drinking, closing the canteen, replacing the canteen in the pouch, and closing the pouch...


----------



## Laps (11 Jan 2005)

And water still does taste much better from a CamelBak than from a hand-me-down canteen...  As an update, we still don't have a clue whether we are a go or not.


----------



## nawk (12 Jan 2005)

Does anybody know where I can get that camelbak thermal control kit in Toronto or the GTA.  I went to the link that was posted and the only store that was listed as carrying it in Canada was in Quebec.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (13 Jan 2005)

I don't know of a store in your area per se, but I bought the bite valve and thermal sleeve as individual pieces from Coast Mountain Sports.  I just don't have the extension tube, but I found I didn't need it.  Find a good quality store that has Camelbak's in your area, and they are bound to have these parts.  If Coast Mountain Sports in Prince George has them, then there HAS to be somewhere to get them in Toronto or the GTA...


----------



## PViddy (13 Jan 2005)

I am from outside the GTA, any bike shop will be able to order it for you, if they do not have it in stock.

PV


----------



## Laps (13 Jan 2005)

look up http://www.wheelersonline.com/searc...Ven=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch&REFERER=0001


----------



## Freight_Train (13 Jan 2005)

This won't cost you a dime, but another way to keep the tube from freezing in the winter or from the water getting warm in the summer is to hold the drinking tube upright, squeeze the mouth piece open and let the water drain back into the resoviour.  Works for me anyway.
Greg


----------



## Britney Spears (13 Jan 2005)

Every winter ex there's always some brainiac who straps his fancy camelbak to his webbing and ends up humping a block of ice. 

I wear the camelback underneath the cbt shirt, even during summer. Less things to get snagged on, the better. A little funny looking and awkward, esp. with body armour, but everything's a trade off. 

Its a good place to keep the minor personal items (pair of socks, IMP meal). Keeps the webbing free for ammo and serialized kit only, so if you get wacked, buddy can easily grab your webbing and carry on the mission and leave you the personal kit, all in about 2 secs.

Of course, all this was before the days of the TV.........


----------



## q_1966 (13 Jan 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> www.cpgear.com would generally be a god resource, you can get both CADPAT and OD bags to hold your cambelback bladders in.



I want to get one of those, (the non rectangular one) but get them to mod it and take off webbing loops they sewn on, to attach modular pouches too.

- Shawn


----------

